
Bernie Ebbers Is Old and Sick. Let Him Out of Prison - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-10-28/worldcom-s-bernie-ebbers-has-served-his-time-spring-him
======
blacksqr
Looking forward to the Bloomberg article going to bat for all the decades-
imprisoned non-violent drug crime offenders.

------
dredmorbius
How about let's not.

It seems the present disincentives to massive securities fraud are
insufficient.

